# Shotgun For Sale



## ripthosducks (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got an Escort pump action 12 Ga 28 inch barrel 3 inch chamber mossy oak camo with 3 chokes mod, ic, full. For sale for $175/OBO. That I won at a DU banquet and have used for 3 dove hunts and 1 duck hunt and decided that I needed another gun. Ask and i will email you some pics of it!

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Post it under free classifieds!


----------



## jboland (Dec 7, 2007)

Can you send a picture to me?


----------

